# Getting the cigarette smoke stink out of an amp



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

How do you do it? I picked up a used amp, but it reeks of cigarette smoke. It's to the point where I don't even want it in my house. Any tips on how to de-stink an amp?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Strip it, wash it, rebuild it. The tar will have permeated every porous surface in it (read that as non-metal).


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Haha was kind of hoping for a simple home remedy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm going to bet that most of the smell is coming from the grille cloth. I would try to gently wash the grille cloth with carpet cleaner OR replace it. Wiping down the other surfaces with some sort of mildly scented cleaner might help. Just some thoughts. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Armorall and putting it in a warm area in sun for a few hours.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Get a cat to pee on it. It doesn't really get rid of the smokey smell, but it masks it very well. 

:banana:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> Get a cat to pee on it. It doesn't really get rid of the smokey smell, but it masks it very well.
> 
> :banana:



HAHAHAHA EWWWW HAHAHHAHAHAHA

 

Yea, anything that is a surface that has any electrical energy on or near it will have sucked in that smoke. If the speakers are paper cones yea new ones or reconing them. You could also try packing it in with activated carbon but that can be costly too.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Febreeze works okay for cig smoke smell in my car. Its good for other stuff that stink as well like shoes, but doesn't seem to work for my guitar technique.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Baking soda is supposed to be good for getting smells out. Also, vinegar might help. The smell of vinegar goes away pretty quickly.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Meh, just take up smoking then you won't notice it 8-D


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Get a cat to pee on it. It doesn't really get rid of the smokey smell, but it masks it very well.
> 
> :banana:


Beat me to it


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Are you kidding? I quit smoking years ago, and generally hate the smell, but there's a smell that a fully 'smoked' amp gives off when the tubes get really hot that I just love. Reminds me of Grossman's Tavern in the 80s.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

It's mojo man, leave it be......

But, can't you just hang an air freshener inside?


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I had the same problem when took in an old Peavey Transtube combo & 212 cab in trade for my Crate H/S. I took it in to the local shop and had it fumigated. The grill mesh and the carpet covering the cab were cleaned using carpet shampoo, and the tolex was cleaned with some kind of solvent, maybe PD680 (?) That helped a lot. It still smelled a bit like smoke, so I kept a container of baking soda in the back of the amp for a couple of months. There was no trace of the stench when I sold it off a few months later. Good luck!


----------



## Dan43 (Feb 23, 2012)

Me i got the same problem and i try everything the people said and still smell the cigarette smoke. the only wait i found is re-tolex the amp. you will need to remove the old glue and sand the wood the inside you don't need to do and i can tell you it work and now the head cab don't smell anymore and i will do the same with the 4x12 cab too. this is the only way to remove those smell.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

I would look into renting/borrowing an ozone generator. They're often used for removing smoke and mold odours from used cars, so you might have luck finding one at a local dealership. I've also heard that hydroponics stores sell them. Could be worth a look.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

As a follow up I tried taking the amp outside and giving it a wipe down, then a light shower in Febreeze. The smoke smell has subsided substantially. I think removing it from what I can only imagine was 24/7 exposure to smoke helped. The light cleaning and Febreeze has made it almost unnoticeable. Before, I could walk into the room where the amp was and notice the smell. Driving around with the amp in my truck required my windows to be down so I didn't gag from the smell. No exaggeration it was probably the worst smelling smoke smell ever. At one point I was afraid it might have tainted the interior of my truck during transport, I immediately recalled a Seinfeld episode where Jerry has a Valet attendant take his car infecting it with a toxic body odor that can't be removed from the upholstery rendering it unsellable...haha
In the end Cold Turkey and Febreeze worked. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

There was a day when all my gear smelled like that. Six nights a week in smoky bars, hell, I smelled like that. Even though I don't smoke and didn't then I would crave some bar air on our Sunday's off. The smell is nostalgic for me now! Boy am I glad the days of smoke filled bars are behind us.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i miss those smokey bars.

but i gotta ask the obvious question: is it really the smell that you find offensive, or the cause of the smell.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Smoke a lot of dope around it.

Ciggarette smoke reeks!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

riffboy76 said:


> How do you do it? I picked up a used amp, but it reeks of cigarette smoke. It's to the point where I don't even want it in my house. Any tips on how to de-stink an amp?


It's called "bouquet".


----------

